# Strainer that goes on top of your bucket while milking



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I want a strainer that goes on top of your bucket so that you can strain while you milk. I think I saw it here- anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

No but it sure sounds neat. If you find one let me know.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a muslin cloth with a band to hold it on. Let it sag so it doesn't splash.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Hoeggers sells one. I love mine. I bought the kit that is for milking one or two goats and I wouldn't go back to what i had before.

Karla


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I use a muslin cloth with a band to hold it on. Let it sag so it doesn't splash.


I do this sometimes, only the foam gets to high on my jar and makes a mess. I guess if I used something with a bigger opening it would be better.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

Karla- do you have a link?


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I strain mine while I'm milking and then filter it inside. I have a large stainless steel bowl (1/2 a gallon) with a plastic lid. I bought a really nice Oneida SS strainer with a handle at Walmart. I cut a hole in my bowl's plastic lid to fit the strainer and push that strainer snuggly into the hole. (My husband bent the handle on the strainer so it doesn't stick out.) I dump after each goat into a large milk pail or bring it in and filter them one by one. It's nice that even a hair doesn't ordinarily get into the milk, and it's convenient that all can go in the dishwasher.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to have one a long time ago. It fit perfectly into the top of my 6 qt pail. The opening had a small spring like thing to hold the filter in place. I think I got it at Caprine Supply a whole lot of years ago. It's long gone now and I haven't seen once like it since.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is the link to the Milker Started Kit for 1-2 goats, they have one also for 3-4 goats.

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=4312&cat=128&page=1
Karla


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Karla - how does that strain while you milk? I have that strainer, too, but I have to do it in the house, not filter as I milk.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I have it...."three" and it has held up over the years. But I'm not sure, maybe it does, strains while you milk. Hmmmmm....going to have to try that and see when the girls freshen. On the other hand I much prefer to strain in the house.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry this is the one I have:

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=4092&cat=128&page=1

Karla


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

THAT'S IT! Thanks 

Cindy- I strain inside after all the milking is done and will still strain again. I thought this one would be another way to keep yuck things out of the bucket. I still hand milk


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't look at the picture before I posted the link the first time. :lol 

Karla


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I have one of those that was given to me, and I hate it. It is VERY heavy. I'm not trundling that much weight back and forth from milk house to kitchen.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I use that strainer to filter my milk, but it would not be convenient to use on the milk stand. It is heavy. It doesn't balance well. Plus, it would act like a funnel to catch anything around the goat's udder because it is so big. I prefer a smaller opening on my bowl. Just my opinion from experience with it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

jdranch said:


> THAT'S IT! Thanks
> 
> Cindy- I strain inside after all the milking is done and will still strain again. I thought this one would be another way to keep yuck things out of the bucket. I still hand milk


I milk by hand, too. I would think that would be a good idea. So you put the filter into the strainer and put the strainer on top of the bucket? How heavy can the strainer be?

And does anyone use the lid while milking? How big is the opening? I don't know that I'm that coordinated to squirt the milk into that whole unless I milked one teat at a time, which I don't.


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

We bought the half moon lid last year. I used it a couple of times and haven't touched it since.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, the strainer fits on the pail and in the center is the removable "strainer" part that I put a filter underneath. I milk right into that and have never had any nasties get into the milk. Once I get it back to the house I just remove the entire strainer and take the filter out after it is away from the milk. I don't use the half moon lid unless it is windy then I use it after I milk to cover the pail on the way back to the house. The hole is too small and it is hard to aim for it :lol

And I don't find it any heavier than any other stainless steel milk bucket, and it is flat on the bottom so it sits right on the milk stand under the goat.

Karla


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

If you used that while milking instead of covering it with the lid and milking through the hole aren't you exposing your milk to more debris? A hair or piece of dirt or whatever falls in that big strainer....now every drop of milk has to touch that hair or debris....with the lid you eliminate about 90% of the area where your milk can get contaminated. Same thing with covering it with a sagging cheesecloth doesn't that up the chance of exposing your milk to more stuff?


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

> every drop of milk has to touch that hair or debris


Maybe so, but at least there will be milk in the bucket, there is no way for me to milk into that little half moon opening, it just isn't big enough for me.

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Keep trying your half moon lid, after awhile you could milk into a much smaller opening than that.


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

Exactly what Vicki said. This past year was my first time milking, and after a little while you can about do it without looking.


----------



## Erinreneedahl (Dec 17, 2021)

icboers said:


> Hoeggers sells one. I love mine. I bought the kit that is for milking one or two goats and I wouldn't go back to what i had before.
> 
> Karla


Hi Karla, I know this is a really old post but do you still have the lid with the built in strainer? Do you still use it? I saw one that someone in my area has from a long time ago and it truly the dream pail for hand milking. Would you consider selling yours if you no longer use it? I have been looking EVERYWHERE


----------

